# Bighorn1478



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

I didn't know him, but I always enjoyed reading his posts and respected his opinion. He'll be missed on these boards, and I don't doubt even more so in person. RIP.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Respect, RIP


----------



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

I had the good fortune to take one of my first rafting trips with Scott (Mark, Dave, Brandee and others). Together, we floated down the Smith River. My kids fell in love with rafting on that trip and I learned enough to keep them safe. Years have passed. Now I raft and write about rafting thanks to good mentors like Scott. I still use a number of his "stupid guide tricks," including the one where I put a little something, something in my tumbler during cocktail hour. 

I have a Main Salmon trip that launches in two days with some "new" boaters. I know Scott will live on through the lives he touched and the rivers he loved. I'll raise a glass at every camp.

Thanks for posting Dave and condolences to Mark, Brandee and grandkids.

Kind Regards,
Eric, Beth, Carlie, Abby, Ian


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

I am heartbroken
Never met Scott, but exchanged recipes and he always gave great advice boating and otherwise
When I was a newbie to this community, it was his posts and calm tone that gave me the courage to do my first post
When trolling and inappropriate comments were made, Scott defended me
He will be missed terribly
Peace be to all


----------



## Noswetnam (Mar 8, 2016)

Godspeed bighorn


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

RIP bighorn. You will be missed.


----------



## slampe (Apr 18, 2017)

Rest In Peace. Never had the privilege to boat in person, but his contributions to this forum in guidance and words of sanity speak volumes to his character. Be well


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

My condolences to those that knew him and to his family. I never met him, but he was a wealth of information and very kind on this forum. I will miss seeing his input and advice that he so freely gave to readers.


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

I’m shocked. RIP Bighorn. I never met him in person, however as others have stated, I always enjoyed his thoughtful posts and ideas. I know he will be missed by many.


----------



## HitMcG (Jun 6, 2018)

RIP and fair winds Bighorn. Thanks for all your contributions to a sport I love.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Run like the wind and never stop!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

RIP Bighorn. Definitely a moment of silence.. Godspeed..


----------



## Norcalcoastie (Jan 4, 2019)

From his personal quote “Time is like a river. You cannot touch the water twice, because the flow that has passed will never pass again. Enjoy every moment of life on or off the river.”

May your boat be always pointed downstream with the wind at your back. Thanks for the wisdom Bighorn


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I did not know the gentleman however I will miss his posts and especially his photo avitar proudly displaying the fish in full spawning colors. Thank you Scott and I thank those that those I am sure tried keep him floating/rowing.


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

This is Scott's nephew Mark. Scott got me into this sport 20+ years ago, and changed my life. He was one of the most incredible and special human beings I've ever known, and I will miss him terribly. I'll probably have more to post in the coming days as the grief diminishes, with some details that maybe we can all learn from, but for now, please know this about Scott: He lived life and loved his family more fiercely than anyone I have ever known. Which is the way that I try to live my life.

Mark


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh wow.

I'm still pretty new here, but always enjoyed reading what he wrote. I will be among many many people who miss him, and among many people who keep him in their memory, like others we have lost, when out on rivers.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Condolences to the family. His name, avatar and mostly his posts of wisdom are a staple to this board. He will be missed by many. He has the only ladder to have been sent out with logos on both sides, and he helped me decide on color. He requested a red ladder when they weren't available and he got the first one. Said he had to have it in red because the rest of the boat matched. Next fish I catch is for him, hoping its a nice rainbow with even half the color of the one in his avatar. RIP sir.


----------



## sarahkonamojo (May 20, 2004)

We lost a good one. Condolences to those who lived and loved beside him.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

RIP and condolences to family and friends. He was always a wealth of knowledge and happy to help. At least he went in a great place doing what he loved! SYOTR in the sky sir...


----------



## Mcbauer (Jul 19, 2021)

My name is Bob, I joined this forum to give a little history of our fishing adventures together. I met Scott back in 1994 through a mutual friend. I told him that I was starting to Fly Fish and he suggested we go do some fishing together.
So in 1995 he told me that we should go to the Bighorn River in Montana and do some Fly Fishing and I said great, What that turned into was 26 years straight we have been fishing the Bighorn river together. We were there together in May of this year with Multiple other people that Scott through the years has introduced to the Bighorn. He taught me pretty much everything about Fly Fishing, Rowing a boat, having a good time and drinking his favorite Beverage. The last few years he has gotten his other nephews, Rick and Randy also involved and I have developed a great friendship with them. We had planned on going up to the Bighorn in Sept and now it will be the first time in 26 years I am going there without my fishing buddy, And it breaks my heart. The picture in Scott's Avatar was taken by me in Sept 2015 when we did our second Alaskan adventure to Lake Iliamna. It is the same group that now goes to the Bighorn every year. He has for years told me about the great people he has meet and rafted with on this forum. I just wanted to share a little of Scott's other passion of Fly Fishing. 

To Mark, My condolence to you and your family on the the loss of your Uncle, Rafting buddy.

To Scott, Rest in Peace Buddy and Bom Bom Boulah.

Bob


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

I had the honor and privilege to be on the Middle Fork last week with Scott, Mark, and Brandee. I had only known him for a few short days, but those days on the river brought us all close together like family. He will be missed by all.
-Nate


----------



## sonofdad (Jul 21, 2015)

condolences to scott's family and friends


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Mcbauer, 
From the bottom of my heart thank you for posting this. I did not know Scott but for his posts on this forum, always well reasoned well thought out and damn good advice. I learned a lot from him, I wish I could have had the opportunity to boat with him. Everyone's estimation to his character both previous to his death and after his death are spot on. From what I can comment on, he was a good man. May he rest in peace. Again thanks for doing this, it means a lot to me. As I age I lose more and more of my friends as the days go by


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Saw the link and was afraid to click it.

Mark, Bob, and Nate, my deepest condolences. Please let his family and friends know that his e-friends share in some measure of your grief and also mourn his passing.
I'd traded PM's with Scott a few times and we'd talked of hitting a SW Montana river eventually. Sadly that won't happen. I also have to echo what others have said about his history of positive and thoughtful posts here.

While it must have been a difficult time for those of you on the MF trip with him--and his family getting the news at home--I think it's beautiful that his final moments were on such a gorgeous river. May we all meet our end in the presence of natural beauty and surrounded by friends.

Float on, Scott.


----------



## jbLaramie (Feb 1, 2021)

Scott was a pillar, both to his family and to the rafting community. Scott embodied everything that is great about rafting - was a friend to all and was a calm and supportive mentor. We need more like him.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Some need to do a memorial float in his honor.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Dangerfield said:


> Some need to do a memorial float in his honor.


Great idea. Lets get it done this weekend. For the CO folks (or anyone that wants to come in) lets hit the Ark. Lots of good fishing water down here and still some water left. We can rally at my place or if someone has a better idea let me know.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Life is short my friends. Live it to the fullest. As I age I am starting to realize just how few years I have left. Family and friends are everything that’s important. Try to live like you are dying and cherish every moment.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

jamesthomas said:


> Life is short my friends. Live it to the fullest. As I age I am starting to realize just how few years I have left. Family and friends are everything that’s important. Try to live like you are dying and cherish every moment.


Oh man...not only how few years I have left, but how few years I have left and will also have the agility and energy to take on river trips with family and friends and do the things that make my soul sing.


----------



## TFVandal (Oct 6, 2015)

Sorry to hear, I did not know Scott but enjoyed his posts and knowledge that he shared on this forum.


----------



## agrankin (Aug 31, 2017)

So sorry to hear that news. RIP.


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

zbaird said:


> Condolences to the family. His name, avatar and mostly his posts of wisdom are a staple to this board. He will be missed by many. He has the only ladder to have been sent out with logos on both sides, and he helped me decide on color. He requested a red ladder when they weren't available and he got the first one. Said he had to have it in red because the rest of the boat matched. Next fish I catch is for him, hoping its a nice rainbow with even half the color of the one in his avatar. RIP sir.


Zach, thank you so much for making the red ladder. Scott was so happy with it, and so proud to have the first one of its kind made.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Awesome. You know what's crazy. Fished a short section yesterday. Caught a 19" rainbow, which for the Ark is a pretty damn nice fish. It wasn't the first fish of the day but it is pretty rare to catch fish over 18 on the ark. Whether or not Scott had a hand in it, that fish is for him. Now if I could figure out how to not always have a crooked hat and dumb look on my face in every fish pic; could just be that's my face.🤷‍♂️


----------



## markdl (Feb 24, 2009)

That's awesome, Zach, and a fitting tribute to the good man that Scott was. Makes me smile!

Mark


----------



## SixPek (Jul 19, 2016)

okieboater said:


> Mountain Buzz knew this man as Bighorn, I knew him as one of my closest friends, Scott.
> 
> I do not have all the facts at this time and thought long and hard about posting this.
> 
> ...


I’ll pour one on the Salmon next week for Bighorn. Respect.


----------



## cake knife (May 10, 2010)

okieboater said:


> Mountain Buzz knew this man as Bighorn, I knew him as one of my closest friends, Scott.
> 
> I do not have all the facts at this time and thought long and hard about posting this.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful remembrance. Although I did not know the man your words made me wish I had met him. May we all inspire such kind and happy memories. God Bess.
TP


----------



## soxfan (Jun 3, 2019)

I rarely check this forum and posted just the one time. 2 years ago though, we were fortunate to pull a MFS permit and I posted here if anyone would like to join us as none of us had done it before and our group was small with room for more. Scott hadn't been down it either, but he PM'd me right back with probably the best response I've ever read in my life. 

"We will not get drunk, run through the camp naked or talk politics. We will participate in conversations and do our fair share of camp chores. We will do our best to make sure you are glad you invited us and will return the favor in the future."

And so the lot of us, who have never done a MFS trip before, went down and had a splendid time, with Scott running point most of it. I'm am so glad to have shared the invite with Scott and Mark and none us who spent 7 days doing so would disagree. We never know when our time is up and I'm happy that so many here got to enjoy his company and that Scott got to enjoy so many rivers. 

The Caldwell's wish to share our condolences with Mark and the rest of Scott's family. RIP


----------

